# Mantra vs. AC50



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 27, 2009)

...and when/ where to buy them.

Right now, I am still rocking a pair of Volkl S2 Unlimited from 4 years ago.  Definitely need something wider.

I demoed the AC50's at Sugarloaf last season and really liked them.  They didn't have the Mantra.

I am looking for something that will grip the East Coast Ice but still float on the Powder. (essentially the one quiver ski)  Not sure if anyone had an opinions one way or the other.  I just know it is time for something new.

From what I can tell, there isn't enough of an upgrade to warrant the $$ difference in the 2009-2010 editions. I am just fine getting last seasons models.  Don't know if anyone knows of a place where they might be selling them on the cheap.

Thoughts? Much appreciated.


----------



## TheBEast (Aug 27, 2009)

I've got a pair of '08 Mantras.  If you wanted them to be a one quiver ski, they can certainly hold their own on the hard pack and love the crud and powder.  I'd suggest a beefly binding as I went with a mid-tier marker and seem to have a lot of issues clicking out in the least opportune times.....any way, you can't go wrong with the Mantras (I've got 2 other friends on them who love them).  As a disclaimer I know nothing about the AC50s....Do some searches online and I'll bet something will pop up.  Good luck!


----------



## tjf67 (Aug 27, 2009)

If it is going to be your only ski the AC-50 will be a better purchase.  I would say they are equally good for what they are designed for.   The 50 are for more resort hard pack crud type of stuff.  They are 85 under foot and will float but they are going to dig through.  The Mantras are going to float and handle the crud better but are not going to give you the sort of grip in the mard pack that the 50's do.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 27, 2009)

I skied the Mantra's last year. Basicly thought they pretty much railed on the hardpack at Wachusett. If you can carve and put a Jester type binding on. That's all you'll need. And is definitely a better pow ski than the AC50.

I was at the shop at Wachusett today. They have a big Labor day sale coming up and I saw a few of last years Mantra's kicking around. You might want to give them a call and see what they want for them.


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 28, 2009)

The ultimate choice IMHO is whether you want a ski that predominately skis groomed-type conditions well with the ability to float in powder & crud conditions on occasion or whether you are looking primarily for a softer snow ski for powder & crud but also want the ability to carrve on groomers on occasion.

If it's the former, get the AC50s, if its the latter, get the Mantras.

Where do you do most of your skiing: (1) which mountain(s) & then (2) at those mountains, which type of trails/terrain?


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 28, 2009)

I have no experience with the AC50, but when I demoed the Mantra I was more impressed by their groomer performance than their powdery trees performance. That was very surprising to me.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Aug 28, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> The ultimate choice IMHO is whether you want a ski that predominately skis groomed-type conditions well with the ability to float in powder & crud conditions on occasion or whether you are looking primarily for a softer snow ski for powder & crud but also want the ability to carrve on groomers on occasion.
> 
> If it's the former, get the AC50s, if its the latter, get the Mantras.QUOTE]
> 
> what he said.


----------



## roark (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm with Riv here. Demoed the mantra. Thought it was slow to turn in the trees and flotation wasn't that great compared to other skis available. Was surprised at how it railed the groomers. Never skied the AC50. IMHO both fit the new mid-fat all mt category. But I would guess the mantras would be better in pow so if these are the two options...


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 29, 2009)

roark said:


> Was surprised at how it railed the groomers.



+1

I think I could have taken them into the NASTAR course and done really well ...


----------



## bigbog (Sep 3, 2009)

*Volkl?*

You still sticking with Volkl?  As others put it...prolly should choose which end you definitely want the most from.
$.01,
steve


----------



## NESkibum (Sep 4, 2009)

I am on my second pair or Mantras and love them. They are a ski that you can do anything on. The only time I don't really care for them is when its bulletproof. If the snow is hard and fast they are great. But it sounds like you may want something with more grip so the AC50 may be the better option for you. If you demoed the AC50 and liked it you may also like the Blizzard 8.1 or 8.7. They are both really nice skis and would be a good fit for what you are looking for.


----------



## Philpug (Sep 5, 2009)

NESkibum said:


> I am on my second pair or Mantras and love them. They are a ski that you can do anything on. The only time I don't really care for them is when its bulletproof. If the snow is hard and fast they are great. But it sounds like you may want something with more grip so the AC50 may be the better option for you.* If you demoed the AC50 and liked it you may also like the Blizzard 8.1 or 8.7. *They are both really nice skis and would be a good fit for what you are looking for.



X2 I preferred the Blizzards over the Volkls myself. The 8.7 was more versatile than the AC50 w/o loosing the performance.

The Mantra is a different animal though, more float with a longer turn radius.


----------



## Trekchick (Sep 5, 2009)

NESkibum said:


> I am on my second pair or Mantras and love them. They are a ski that you can do anything on. The only time I don't really care for them is when its bulletproof. If the snow is hard and fast they are great. But it sounds like you may want something with more grip so the AC50 may be the better option for you. If you demoed the AC50 and liked it you may also like the Blizzard 8.1 or 8.7. They are both really nice skis and would be a good fit for what you are looking for.





Philpug said:


> X2 I preferred the Blizzards over the Volkls myself. The 8.7 was more versatile than the AC50 w/o loosing the performance.
> 
> The Mantra is a different animal though, more float with a longer turn radius.


X3
I've skied the AC50, Blizzard 8.7 and the Volkl Aura(womens' version of Mantra).

Even though everyone raves about the Aura/Mantra, I liked the Gotama better for the purpose that I would pick that ski from the quiver, but for the skiing you're describing, I'd take the Blizzard 8.7, unless your convicted with Volkl, then I'd take the AC50.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 8, 2009)

AC50 on Tramdock now $549 ..


----------



## Philpug (Sep 8, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> AC50 on Tramdock now $549 ..



I have 1 pair of 170s (w/ Wideride 412's) left that I would do for the 549.00..shipped. 170 Mantas for 425 shipped. Both are new.


----------



## WJenness (Sep 8, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> AC50 on Tramdock now $549 ..



Thank god I missed that.

I would have bought them...

-w


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 8, 2009)

I've skied on both and would say the AC50 is the ski I would choose if going with a one ski quiver. It's definitely more of an "all around" ski than the mantra is.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 10, 2009)

I missed the tramdock post due to being out of state.  I wish I had a chance to demo the Blizzards you had mentioned.  

The hardest part in the decision process is trying to decide where I am going to spend the majority of my time.  I am not good enough to go off piste quite yet so I don't need to set myself up with an AT setup or anything like that.  Still on the groomers but am in fresh every day that work is canceled due to a storm. (or we are fortunate enough to get a weekend dump)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 17, 2009)

Been a while since I updated on this.  Meant to do it Sunday but my legs were on fire and I crashed...hard.

After about 2 solid months of reading, discussing, etc. I stumbled upon the Smuggs Ski and Snowboard sale at the Champlain Valley Fairgrounds in VT. while visiting family.

They didn't have much in my size BUT I did manage to strike up a conversation with a dude from Pinnacle Ski in Stowe. I knew the shop since I had done some business with Inner Bootworks a few years ago.  Was very happy with the service.  I was told they were doing a package deal on Mantras through their internet site, skiessentials.  

Already too long story, I ended up with a pair of Mantra's matched with a Griffon binding.

I took them out last week and man, was I in heaven.  On groomed, they ripped.  At one point, I felt like I was strapped to the front of a bullet train.  (Mostly cause I was too stupid to control them properly)  I did find, once my legs got tired and I started going back to my bad habbits, they liked to punish me.  However, once the trail had been chopped up, they really stepped up.  Ate through the slop and held their edge on some pretty hard snow.  

The Griffons made it super easy to get them up on edge.  Overall, really pleased with them. Excited to see what they can REALLY do when we get more snow!


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I did find, once my legs got tired and I started going back to my bad habbits, they liked to punish me.


I find this intriguing. I had asked about the Auras on Ski Diva at one point (because many of them women are ga-ga for them!) and was told by Trekchick, IIRC, that they would spank me for bad behavior. :lol: Guess that's carried over from the men's to the women's version. :lol:

Sounds like they're a good fit for you though. Enjoy them!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah, I had heard that was going to be an issue.  I found it to be very true when I was on steeper stuff and my legs were rubbery.  It started to flutter and scared the cr@p out of me.  I thought I was toast.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2009)

severine said:


> I find this intriguing. I had asked about the Auras on Ski Diva at one point (because many of them women are ga-ga for them!) and was told by Trekchick, IIRC, that they would spank me for bad behavior. :lol: Guess that's carried over from the men's to the women's version. :lol:
> 
> Sounds like they're a good fit for you though. Enjoy them!



That's good to know Sev. My wife is looking at that Auras as well. But she wants to demo them first.


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2009)

Glenn said:


> That's good to know Sev. My wife is looking at that Auras as well. But she wants to demo them first.



They're well-loved by the Divas but you have to be on the ball, from what I understand. I prefer something a little more forgiving at this stage. She should demo them if she can and if she likes them, I've heard they're a great East Coast ski--will cover many conditions for her.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 17, 2009)

That's how I remember the old straight Volkls....ski them hard or don't bother. After the knee injury, she's really sold on the bindings Volkl offers with the flatter stance.


----------

